# First hunt week officially over



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)

Three nice moose bagged. About time to fire up the Keg!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh Hell Yeah!
Always wanted to hunt a Moose, never had the time/money to.
Look at all that hanging prime venison, fantastic.

I'd love to cook a full rack of Moose ribs.


----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah me too! But it got ground up. Maybe if we get another one next week i'll try to spare a rib


----------



## sandyut (Oct 21, 2019)

WOW!  looks amazing!  very jealous!


----------



## BigW. (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice set up!  Didn't have to carry them out in a back pack is certainly a bonus.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow, that is awesome.. Congrats !


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow , three moose in a week! That is an amazing result. Looking forward to seeing some smoked moose pics.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

As a hunter myself, I'm always interested in hunting locales, methods, rifles used and pics of the animals.
If you'd like to share more about your hunts, others and myself would welcome it.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> As a hunter myself, I'm always interested in hunting locales, methods, rifles used and pics of the animals.
> If you'd like to share more about your hunts, others and myself would welcome it.



Same here. Though I've not hunted anything more the a few squirrels in the last few years.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 21, 2019)

Full freezers all around!!


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 21, 2019)

now get a load truck of papaya to tenderize all that meat for year around bbq... good stuff...


----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)

Glad you´re interested! Here´s the report

These three moose we shot on our 2500 acre hunting ground in the central parts of sweden. 7 shooters placed in the woods, two dogs on leashes (we have some wolves in the area so they can´t run free). They soon found a scent and 10 minutes later comes two moose by me. One cow and one smaller that i couldn´t be sure if it was a calf born this year or last so i let them pass since i didn´t want to orphan a small calf or waste one of our licensed adults on a 1-year old.

Soon after they also passed the neighbour who made the same call. 

Breakfast break by the fire.

New placements.

After 15 minutes the dogs are on track again. Reports coming in on the radio for me to watch out. From the woods emerges cow and calf but over 200 meters away so i could only report it on the radio. 2 minutes after i see the dog coming straight after in the tracks. 5 minutes later BAM BAM. Both are down. 

We call it a day and take them home for skinning and hang tenderizing for about 5 days. 
It´s the ones in the back in the picture. The front one is a big bull shot the some day after. 

In total we are 11 hunters sharing. From three animals i got about 10kgs of ground meat, a lot of steaks, good cuts, worse cuts... In total maybe 20-25kg.

The hide we sell cheap so it comes to use, 10-15 dollars each. The bones we put at the "garbage dump" for the fox to eat. Then we usually shoot the fox as well to spare other animals as roedeer. 
Weaponwise i use a Tikka LSA-55 cal 308 winchester
In sweden 308w is the main caliber used by maybe 70-80% of moose hunters i would guess. 
As always pardon my grammar/vocabular. My english is a bit rusty. Will add some more pics


----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## fileip (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## kawboy (Oct 23, 2019)

fileip said:


> As always pardon my grammar/vocabular. My english is a bit rusty. Will add some more pics


Your English is far better than my Swedish! I just read a book that took place in the Swedish forest, I love your pictures showing it. Great post! We actually sell a lot of classic car bumpers to Sweden, nice to see the country.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2019)

fileip said:


> Glad you´re interested! Here´s the report
> 
> These three moose we shot on our 2500 acre hunting ground in the central parts of sweden. 7 shooters placed in the woods, two dogs on leashes (we have some wolves in the area so they can´t run free). They soon found a scent and 10 minutes later comes two moose by me. One cow and one smaller that i couldn´t be sure if it was a calf born this year or last so i let them pass since i didn´t want to orphan a small calf or waste one of our licensed adults on a 1-year old.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!
Thanks For All The Info!!
My Deer Rifle is also a .308 Winchester--The Model #88. Love It !!

We got lots of "Rockies" around here, but no "Bullwinkles" for hundreds of Miles.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2019)

Very nice.
Thanks, like the report and pics.

I'm very luck to have a friend I hunt with who has just over 1500 acres, Whitetail deer, hogs, turkey the occasional Black bear.
The bears are protected here in state of Alabama, so they get a pass.

Not a Moose, but a nice example of an Alabama Whitetail.







Over here too many think they have to go to a magnum caliber for larger game such as Elk and Moose.
When .308, .270 and 30:06 do a fine job on anything with four legs, just need the right bullet and of course placement is everything.
All my hunting rifles are .308, my primary is a Savage 16 FCSS.
Your LSA-55 is a classic, nice rifle.
I've been considering a Tikka T3 Lite .308, might have to wait a little bit though.


----------



## fileip (Oct 23, 2019)

Very nice whitetail chile! I totally agree that the .308 is sufficient!
I´ve also been looking at the T3 lite but my LSA still gets the job done..but soon....
I´m happy to see your emptied rifle, puts the prejudice about trigger happy americans to shame=)


----------



## fileip (Oct 23, 2019)

kawboy said:


> Your English is far better than my Swedish! I just read a book that took place in the Swedish forest, I love your pictures showing it. Great post! We actually sell a lot of classic car bumpers to Sweden, nice to see the country.



Thank you! My hometown was until a couple of years back the place for northern europes biggest classic car meet so i´ve probably unknowing seen one or two of your bumpers then


----------



## tallbm (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi there and welcome!

Wow nice job!
I love hearing all about the hunt and seeing the results.  I just finished processing 9 whitetail deer myself and I'm excited to see all of the hunting posts coming about.

Great post! :)


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 25, 2019)

That's a lot of meat and sounds like a good hunting trip also like that processing area it looks real nice. Nice to find out how people in other places hunt. A full freezer is always a good thing


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2019)

fileip said:


> Very nice whitetail chile! I totally agree that the .308 is sufficient!
> I´ve also been looking at the T3 lite but my LSA still gets the job done..but soon....
> I´m happy to see your emptied rifle, puts the prejudice about trigger happy americans to shame=)


Thanks, he was a good buck for our region.
Safety is very important during a hunt, and anytime handling firearms.
The 'Trigger Happy American' stereotype is hog wash.
Unless maybe we're plinking at the range and have ammo to spare, but all safety/range rules still apply.


----------

